# Voopoo Drag or Voopoo Too?



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

Hi guys. Had a issue a while back with my Drag. The shop is willing to exchange the mod but I am thinking of maybe going for the Voopoo Too instead....is this a wise choice?


----------



## Spyro (20/3/18)

Bad choice. More room for breakage with non removable doors.
Drag for sure. You just got unlucky with that one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/3/18)

The voopoo 2 is much bigger and feels way less better made . not worth it's price at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

Noted


----------



## Humbolt (20/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Bad choice. More room for breakage with non removable doors.
> Drag for sure. You just got unlucky with that one.


Does the TOO not have 2 removable doors as opposed to the Drags 1?


----------



## Humbolt (20/3/18)

Oh and I would go for the Drag. For me, it's prettier than the TOO and smaller.
Depends on what your needs are, though.


----------



## Spyro (20/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> Does the TOO not have 2 removable doors as opposed to the Drags 1?


I watched one review. I believe the doors slide and don't remove. I stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I watched one review. I believe the doors slide and don't remove. I stand to be corrected.


They do remove too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/3/18)

How is the paint job on the too ??


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (22/3/18)

I played with both devices and settled with the drag. Stay away from the TOO.
It's thick as F*k and feels odd in the hand...even the sliding doors are weird...
removing it is weird too. Same chip and features...nothing special...go DRAG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Hi guys. Had a issue a while back with my Drag. The shop is willing to exchange the mod but I am thinking of maybe going for the Voopoo Too instead....is this a wise choice?


I got unlucky with my Drag as the chip crapped out after the warranty. I was initially impressed with it but now I'll pass.


----------



## Alex (23/3/18)

I played around with the TOO yesterday, and I was very impressed with the build quality. It felt really good in the hand too.


----------

